# Found a Schwinn Phantom



## Schwinn Phantom (Jan 27, 2022)

I found my father's Schwinn Phantom in his garage. It is all original and in original condition. I'm trying to get an appraisal. Can anyone help me? Thanks!


----------



## biggermustache (Jan 27, 2022)

Nice B6 not a Phantom though.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 27, 2022)

Welcome to the CABE.
Priceless Appraisal, for Dad's original B-6
If I found a Schwinn B-6 like that in my father's garage.
I don't think there's enough $$ printed that could take that away....
Did you find the key to the padlock?


----------



## HEMI426 (Jan 27, 2022)

Welcome, you should introduce yourself in the Bird's of a Feather thread, you'll get alot more responses and help there.


----------



## Nashman (Jan 27, 2022)

Welcome. I understand your desire to get a value, but blood is thicker than money. That bike is total eye candy and has a historical significance. It is so original it's amazing. Personally, I'd keep it...but I also understand if you have no interest in the bike and want it to be appreciated by another caretaker. You won't have any trouble selling it here on the Cabe. I'm not the guy to give a value, but if you research the Cabe, or ask the right people, you will know. You may want to view this thread.

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/post-your-b6.172398/


----------



## Schwinn Phantom (Jan 27, 2022)

So I have been told this is a B6 and not a Phantom. I found the serial number: X87388


----------



## sworley (Jan 27, 2022)

B6>Phantom every day of the week. Congrats and thanks for sharing!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 27, 2022)

well to start with it has a $300.00 front brake. I would say a minimum of $1,000.00 for the bike.

not sure what year an X serial number is.  I'm thinking they stopped making the B-6 in 53 with that headlight. so  47 - 53. 

the maroon B6 is my favorite bike 🙂


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 27, 2022)

great bike, looks like early postwar to me


----------



## phantom (Jan 27, 2022)

Welcome. That is an amazing bike you have. Good luck with whatever you decide to do.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 27, 2022)

If it was my dad's bike no amount of money could    buy this.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 27, 2022)

This is not a phantom by the way.


----------



## tacochris (Jan 27, 2022)

I will second the notion everyone else has mentioned...If that was MY dads B6, it would certainly be priceless.  ....and while Im on the subject, what a beautiful and original survivor B6 it is!


----------



## volksboy57 (Jan 27, 2022)

Here in California you could probably get 1200 dollars for that all day long. Keep it in the family though, what a nice heirloom!


----------



## Schwinn Phantom (Jan 27, 2022)

this is a pic of Kick stand. Requested to help determine year. I think it's a 46


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 27, 2022)

46 kickstand was tapered, that one looks straight. 

46 also had raised *AS* letters on the seat post clamp, while other years the letters were innies rather than outies.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 27, 2022)

is there any name on the rims? look near the valve stem. they have no knurling on them. could be a 1948 with non knurled S-2's.


----------



## nick tures (Jan 27, 2022)

welcome to the cabe, very nice original bike and great color !! , if it was mine i wouldn't sell that at all !!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 27, 2022)

how many offers have you  received so far?


----------



## 1817cent (Jan 27, 2022)

Nice bike!  If it were mine, i would keep it, clean it up and ride it.  If you want to sell it, i believe $1500 is a decent price for it.  Burgandy is the common color so doesnt rate premium $$.


----------



## Billythekid (Jan 27, 2022)

It’s worth $1000-$2000 depending where you are in the country but don’t sell it even if you think you might sell it don’t your kids will hate you for it or their kids it’s A awesome bike to keep in the family if it’s too hard for you to pedal you can buy a simple gear for $20 and I would think any bike shop in the country would be able to put it on for less than 50 bucks and it will make it super easy to peddle Hope this helps good luck with your bike


----------



## bobcycles (Jan 27, 2022)

1000-1500 range probably realistic....nice og bike


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 27, 2022)

he disappeared at 1:27. before that I saw he was in private conversation,  probably already sold. 🙂 

I'd like to have something like that then sell my 3 crummy B-6's that need a bunch of work.


----------



## Bryan Akens (Jan 30, 2022)

Fantastic  Bike!!!   Personally  I  would  take  that  over  a  Phantom  any day.....That  is  the  first  one  of  those front  brakes  that  I  have  seen  complete  and  functional like  that.....


----------



## OZ1972 (Jan 30, 2022)

What a beautiful bike , I would  say 47 - 49  , that tank decal stopped in 49 on boys bikes


----------



## Goldenrod (Jan 31, 2022)

There would be a place for it in my bed.


----------



## HARPO (Jan 31, 2022)

Keep It!!!


----------



## Superman1984 (Jan 31, 2022)

I bet it's already sold or being over priced to sell 🙄😒

I'd be surprised 🤯 if it's kept & just cleaned up to a rider. I know I would, I hate red bikes OG or not but if it was my dad's & he's no longer able to ride or here physically it'd get a thorough cleaning & dedicated riding.


----------



## Billythekid (Feb 1, 2022)

Sold for 1250 in the deal or no deal section


----------



## Superman1984 (Feb 1, 2022)

Billythekid said:


> Sold for 1250 in the deal or no deal section



wHeLL 🙄😒 maybe someone will actually Enjoy Riding It❗

Too clean of a bike to be thrown in a pile of bikes or only displayed and that's a compliment from me to a Red Schwinn😔


----------

